# Ghosts and Ghost Types



## Connor O'Reilly (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's a point:

A Pokemon I have created is a ghost of a Psychic Type, but here's the thing, is it Psychic/Ghost Type?

And are Ghost Types! Are they Ghost Pokemon, or are they the ghosts of Pokemon?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I don't personally think Ghost types are actual ghosts. They just have ghostly powers.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 5, 2008)

...If they were ghosts of Pokemon, then breeding them would:

A) Be impossible
B) Not lead to the basic form of the ghost specie if the female is the ghost


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 8, 2008)

The ghost type seems to be pokemon spirit without a solid body

There are actual ghosts in R/B/Y/FR/LG - Ghastly/Haunter show up as these before obtaining the silph scope, and there is the ghost of a Marowak.

Your pokemon would probably be psychic/ghost if it's 'death' was an evolution or it was the spirit of a being with psychic powers. If's is a dead psychic type pokemon then it would probably be the same as the marowak - which i think is pure ground, making your's pure psychic


----------



## Meririn (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I think it depends on the Pokemon. For Froslass, it seems like the Ghost template is only applicable to its kimono part, which the Pokedex says isn't its real body. Misdreavus is like a poltergeist and Ghastly is just the literal dead soul of a Pokemon who for some reason came back (probably due to bad circumstances, it being a Poison type as well). Spiritomb is literally a cursed bundle of souls. So if your Pokemon fulfills some sort of ghostly requirement, then yes, but not if it just seems like it might have a few characteristics that could be Ghost-like.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 9, 2008)

Ghost-types are Pokemon with no corporeal body, but instead a gaseous mesh of DNA, water, various compounds that help the Pokemon use attacks, and, in the Gengar line, toxins.


----------



## Anything (Jul 9, 2008)

I think ghost types are just shadows that have ghostly attacks and abilities.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 9, 2008)

I think ghost types are just Pokemon. :3


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, some of the Pokedexes of Ghost types mention them being the spirits Pokemon or similar.

Drifloon: A Pokémon formed by the spirits of people and Pokémon. It loves damp, humid seasons.
Spiritomb: A Pokémon that was formed by 108 spirits. It is bound to a fissure in an Odd Keystone


----------

